# Heated Seat Wiring - Help Needed



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Just receive my heated seat harness from Kufatec. The fixed plugs on the ends are self explanatory but there are three wires that come out next to the plug going into the heater control. They are marked up as "pin 2, pin 9 and pin 10. The ones with pin 9 and 10 on them have small male terminals crimped on them, the one marked pin 2 is just bare ended (not shown on picture)

can anyone let me know where these wires go? There are no female sockets on the back of the heater controls?

In addition there are two thicker cables, I assume these are the power feeds, one with a ring to bolt to earth and one with female lucar connector that presumably goes into the fuse board. can someone let me know what fuse position this fits into.
It has KL30 marked on it, is it as simple as position 30?

While I have the seats out fitting the harness can someone enlighten me as to where the electric lumber pads are fed from, mine has no wiring installed for these. The seats I got are from a TTRS and replace my unheated standard ones.

Many thanks in advance from a new 2011 TT owner.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

This may be a silly question, but did you get the switch panel from the TTRS as well?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Kl30 is +12v, the feed it requires
I'm assuming the pin on the end is fairly large ? 
It will need to go to the fuse position for heated seats

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

*TTony*, No the heater controls are from a 2011 TT mk2. I expect they are the same though I am not up to speed with the RS.

Thanks *Retro* I assumed it was the power feed but still unsure what fuse. The only list I can find does not seem to have seat heating or lumber adjustment listed. Is there any other list?1

I have found out tat the wires marked pins 9 and 10 go into connector C and the one labeled pin2 goes into connector D, though I don't know why it would not have a connector crimped to it.

Can anyone let me know how I might identify which connector block ares C and D?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

This information is given on the basis that the arrangements had not changed by 2011.

Both the heating elements and the lumber support motors get their power from the fuse box on the left side of the engine bay.

The heating elements are fed from Fuse 9 on fuse holder B which is 25 amp.

The lumber support motors are fed from Fuse 10 on fuse holder B which is 10 amp.

Fuse holder B is the black one not the brown one.

What are the colours of the wires that you need to identify?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Our last posts crossed!

Connectors C and D are on the back of the climatronic control unit. Both are 16 pin, C is the brown one and D is the black one.


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks* TTony* that's very helpful.

The harness has a heavy 3 wire plug that goes direct to the heater panel. The socket it fits into is marked E. The three wires come out of the harness next to this plug and are all grey and just have printing marked on them saying pin 10, pin 9 and pin 2. The instructions from Kufatec says they are white, yellow and brown respectively, obviously updated now to grey and printing..

There are four smaller pinned sockets on the heater panel, I assume they are the connectors A,B,C, and D. Though I do not like to guess.

I can also only guess that pins 10 and 9 on block C, are free allowing me to insert my pinned wires and that pin 2 on block D already has a wire in it hence no pin on my wire, no worry I'll solder it.

It will be good if I can get the information though I expect I'll get there in the end it is much nicer not to have to re-invent the wheel so fingers crossed.

I thought this must be a regular task with people buying heated seats and wishing to get them functioning, obviously not.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The pin 2 connection on connector D is the earth(negative). The wire already in there should be brown with a white trace. You should therefore be able to connect the wire from the harness to any earth point and that is probably why there is no connector on it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You can see in that pic that they are labelled A,B,C & D

Although not in order

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Many thanks*, Retro and TTony*, believe it or not due to the reflection on the back of the heater panel I could not see the connector markings other than the "E" one. feel a fool but at least I now know what goes where, so thanks again.

Who knows may be able to get it wired up this weekend, can then have more fun programming it correctly. May yet have heated seats before deepest winter.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

warmshed said:


> Many thanks*, Retro and TTony*, believe it or not due to the reflection on the back of the heater panel I could not see the connector markings other than the "E" one. feel a fool but at least I now know what goes where, so thanks again.
> 
> Who knows may be able to get it wired up this weekend, can then have more fun programming it correctly. May yet have heated seats before deepest winter.


Hi, could you please share your findings to me. I have got the loom, I need info how to wiring it. thanx,


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Since this is a resurrected post (older than 5-years), if you don't hear back and you're handy with a wiring diagram, you can find one here in the Knowledge Base -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanx for the diagrams.
I suoppose, I got along with the wiring already (according to the marks on the wires), but on my loom there is a mark with "pin3", not "pin2". Interesting.

Another question is that I bought a 6 years older climate control unit to my Audi, what would be the affect if I built in this. Any damage or only malfunctioning?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Not sure about the age. But you might want to read the HVAC workshop manual first as I recall there's is a discussion on an Adaptation that's required if you replace it. Run a Fourm search for 'Climate Control' as I'm sure it's been done before.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here you go. Not many components to the wiring.

You're going to want to focus in on the J255, Z45 and Z46.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanx for your answer. To be honest, I am not the expert of these wiring diagrams what you posted, my main interest is to find out, what is the pin layout of the A,B,C,D, E connectors at the bottom of the Climate control unit.

I have a 2014 Audi TT MK2 sline, contains a last "BE" letters code Climate control unit inside (this is not with heated seat buttons), and I have bought a "AC" coded one, which has buttons, but came from 2007.

I also read the workshops, but I didnt find any usable clue about the swap of CC. Neither in any forum.
(I have already managed the seat swap to heated ones and of course bought Kufatec loom to wiring them)

I hope, the wiring and pinlayout of CC didnt get changed while the years, I dont wanna mess up any main unit.
Maximum the functioning is not correct, and could be fixed by "Basic settings" adaptatons.

Any comment?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yep you can use it. They didn't get changed.

I've swapped a facelift one into my early model TT. All the plugs and pins are the same. I didn't have to do any coding changes. If you swap yours in you will see that it's ok. :wink:

All of the information you require is in the wiring diagrams i posted plus the information kufatec has given you. Have a good read and you will see that the black, 3 pin plug and the 2 smaller pins the kufatec instructions mention are in these wiring diagrams. The other two is GND and finally to the fuse box.

It's best you take your time to understand how the WD reads especially if you're going to install it all yourself. Otherwise i'd recommend you take all of the information in this thread to an auto electrician to do the installation for you.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe this will help. Here's the Climate Control Pin-out I put together from the wiring diagrams.

*DISCLAIMER* - I'm not going to say it's 100% perfect, but it's should be good enough for reference based on what I came up with from looking over the wiring schematics in the workshop manual. Always verify pin out's and connections against the latest wiring diagram you can find. This is from the 2007-2009 wiring diagrams in the KB.

*Block C pin 9:*
Color: yellow-blue 
Connects to:
T6e/2, 6-Pin Connector, green, below front passenger's seat, G345 Right Front Seat Temperature Sensor

*Block C pin 10:*
Color: black-white)
Connects to:
T6d/2 6-Pin Connector, green, below driver's seat, G344 Left Front Seat Temperature Sensor


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> Yep you can use it. They didn't get changed.
> 
> I've swapped a facelift one into my early model TT. All the plugs and pins are the same. I didn't have to do any coding changes. If you swap yours in you will see that it's ok. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanx for you comments. Help a lot.
Just I am reminding you, my swap-case is a slightly different, I have the new unit in my car and wanna replace it by an older one. (7 years older)
I hope, this also could work.
What do you mean: "understand how the WD reads especially" ? .and ..", 3 pin plug and the 2 smaller pins the kufatec" ?

I am able to do the wiring (cabling) I hope, but the coding part is going to be interesting. Shall I use the original coding of the older unit or shall I overwrite with the existing unit's code which is currently in my car?
Or simply replace the units and switch the ignition on and immediately the climate control on - to test?

I have checked the "Basic settings" things of CC in VCDS, there is youtube video for it, also dunno, should I perform it or not in advance? Same for the adaptation button.

Also a question, where to lead the cable from the engine bay (fuse box) to the CC?


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Maybe this will help. Here's the Climate Control Pin-out I put together from the wiring diagram -
> 
> *Block C pin 9:*
> Color: yellow-blue
> ...


Thanx for this helpful info.
I think, the connector-C should be clear, I suppose, those pins (9,10) are empty in mine and the Kufatec wires should be inserted to here.
But what about the connector-D? In your picture there are two pins listed for the second pin, and the 3rd pin is for the "high pressure sensor". Where should I slice then my Kufatec wire? It definitely states, it is connector-D and pin3 !

And a stupid question: where is the first pin on the connector (how can I recognize it), and what is the order of the rests?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When you look at the back of the Climate Control Module, you will see a letter above each "Block". The pins are numbered inside each socket at all four corners. In this example I have highlighted the pins for the Block B, 20-pin socket -

• Block B, Pin-1 is in the top left corner
• Block B, Pin-10 is in the top right corner
• Block B, Pin-11 is in the lower left corner
• Block B, Pin-20 is in the lower right corner

Look carefully at the Block B, 20-pin red connector you will see the same numbering convention at each corner, but it's slightly reversed:

• Block B, Pin-10 is in the top left corner
• Block B, Pin-1 is in the top right corner
• Block B, Pin-11 is in the lower right corner
• Block B, Pin-20 is in the lower left corner

Be aware that the connectors can be disassembled, so adding new pins is relatively easy. Just note the numbers on the connector and pin the correct location so it matches the socket.

Any chance you can upload the Kufatech wiring diagram?

*Note* - You don't have to click on "Quote" to respond. Plus it just takes up space in the post.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Any chance you can upload the Kufatech wiring diagram?


There is no special diagram, just some info at the end of the sent PDF file. (attached the picture)










What do you advice to lead the cable in to the climate control unit from engine bay?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As for how or where to route a wire through the firewall and into the engine bay, I can't say. But let's see what we have here with Kufatech's instructions -

• Block C, Pin-9 - Check!
• Block C, Pin-10 - Check!
• KL30 for SB9 (Fuse 9) - Check!
• Ground - Check!

However Block D, Pin 3 not so much. :?

You might want to email Kufatech directly and verify if this is correct. Unless someone else comes along that understands why they would tap into G65 HPS just to get the seat heater to function...?? Anyone?

KUFATEC GmbH & Co. KG
Dahlienstraße 15
23795 Bad Segeberg
Germany
eMail: [email protected]









View attachment 1


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you take a look at your wiring harness and determine to which block in the harness wire KI.30 connects. Maybe we can reverse engineer this harness and figure it out.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

wyx said:


> Thanx for you comments. Help a lot.
> Just I am reminding you, my swap-case is a slightly different, I have the new unit in my car and wanna replace it by an older one. (7 years older)
> I hope, this also could work.


It will work. Like i said there are no changes to the pinout. I have gone from a unit which has the older style turn knobs and no heated seats control. To one with the textured style knobs with heated seat controls. Swapped them and I didn't have to do any coding or basic settings. They just worked.



wyx said:


> What do you mean: "understand how the WD reads especially" ? .and ..", 3 pin plug and the 2 smaller pins the kufatec" ?


Just recommending that you take your time understanding the Wiring Diagrams  It still takes me 3 or 4 passes of looking through a wiring diagram before i actually start something.



wyx said:


> I am able to do the wiring (cabling) I hope, but the coding part is going to be interesting. Shall I use the original coding of the older unit or shall I overwrite with the existing unit's code which is currently in my car?
> Or simply replace the units and switch the ignition on and immediately the climate control on - to test?


Re: coding. Always note your old coding. When you change the units, check the replacement unit's coding to see IF it is any different or not. It's when you change units you consider changing coding. For these controls you shouldn't need to do any coding change. Plug and play. There are no wiring pinout revisions anywhere in the timeline. The only differences are RHD to LHD vehicles. Did you ensure your unit came from the same region where the drive on the right/left?



wyx said:


> I have checked the "Basic settings" things of CC in VCDS, there is youtube video for it, also dunno, should I perform it or not in advance? Same for the adaptation button.


No need to do basic settings unless your current system is not working correctly.



wyx said:


> Also a question, where to lead the cable from the engine bay (fuse box) to the CC?


You can follow where the main wires lead from under the fuse box, along the chassis rail and into the firewall. Another place to enter the cabin is from the scuttle panel (removal of windscreen wipers, plastic panel and wiper motor required).

Good luck!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> As for how or where to route a wire through the firewall and into the engine bay, I can't say. But let's see what we have here with Kufatech's instructions -
> 
> • Block C, Pin-9 - Check!
> • Block C, Pin-10 - Check!
> ...


I really think this is an error :!:

From what i can see all of the information they've given is allocated as per your labelled pic.









The Block D, Pin 3 wire does not exist... i think it is meant to say

_*Connection of the 2 single wires:
Grey wire with imprint "Stecker C PIN 10"...
Grey wire with imprint "Stecker C PIN 9"...
(no 3rd wire)
*_*
*


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> Re: coding. Always note your old coding. When you change the units, check the replacement unit's coding to see IF it is any different or not. It's when you change units you consider changing coding. For these controls you shouldn't need to do any coding change. Plug and play. There are no wiring pinout revisions anywhere in the timeline. The only differences are RHD to LHD vehicles. Did you ensure your unit came from the same region where the drive on the right/left?


Unfortunately, my unit is from left steering car, the older one has come from an UK car. So it could be different.
Does it cause any issue?


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > As for how or where to route a wire through the firewall and into the engine bay, I can't say. But let's see what we have here with Kufatech's instructions -
> ...


I think, it should be pin2, so the picture is wrong.
According to the older posts here, this is pin2. Could you confirm (according to your diagrams) if I need to splice to the pin2 wire?

Also a question, are the other parts (connected to this old climate control unit) compatible still?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, the seat heating cable set for the 8J that's now on Kuauftec's website doesn't look anything like yours as the connectors are completely different and there's also double-wire to a single pin connector. So I'm not even sure this is actually the correct photo for an 8J harness. It's also not possible to download the documentation.

In order to get any further, we really need to know how your harness is designed. Can you come up with a simple wiring diagram of your harness? Some pictures would help. There's only half a dozen wires and three connectors so it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Unfortunately, the seat heating cable set for the 8J that's now on Kuauftec's website doesn't look anything like yours as the connectors are completely different and there's also double-wire to a single pin connector. So I'm not even sure this is actually the correct photo for an 8J harness. It's also not possible to download the documentation.


Simply you wrote to the connector-D that T16d/2 is for the heated seat. As brown-white.
I think, it is the correct pin to where the Kufatec pure-wire should get joined.
I think it is a simply ground.
THIS IS NOT visible on the official picture of the original loom, but there is one more wire without a pin (pure)!

How can I disassembly the connector to add a new pin?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Since every connector has a slightly different design, how it comes apart will vary by connector type.

1.) Look on the connector for the part number and run a Google search for it. You should be able to find pictures of it as I did for the red Block "B" connector in the previous post.

2.) If unsure about the part number, go to either of these Audi parts websites:

http://www.oemepc.com
http://www.7zap.com

This post will help explain how to use them if you're not familiar with how to look up parts -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9444229

Look up your vehicle/year, find the wiring loom for the Climate Control and then the specific connector/part number. Then search for the part number on Google. That's exactly how I found the image of the red Block "B" connector shown in the previous post.

3.) Look through the KB list of workshop manuals and support documentation. There are two which are specific for VAG connectors under Section 2.7 -

Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Since every connector has a slightly different design, how it comes apart will vary by connector type.
> 
> .


Thanx.
Back to the first question.

Is your pin layout OK for the connector-D? If yes, I need the pin2 for the Kufatec wire, not the pin3!

I just took a picture about the original loom.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I honestly can't say. I've only got the OEM wiring diagram to go with so I'm guessing myself to be honest.

As shown in the schematic below, *T16d/2* (Block D, Pin 2) in the top right is brown-white* and has two wires coming out of this pin; one goes to *T6e/1* of *G345* and the other (dashed red line from [88] -->[95]) goes to connector *T6d/1* of *G344*.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Very interesting! The two under-seat connectors in your harness are different from the green ones in the previous picture. Are you sure the ones you have will fit the connection box under the seat??


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Are they actually different, or just a different colour and photoed from a different angle?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *tttony* - good question. 

@ *wyx* - If you look at the harness shown in the Kufatec Audi TT 8J advertisement, it's not the same as yours. Notice where the two wires connect to a common pin (circled in red). This makes sense for *T16d/2* as it matches the previous wiring diagram. With yours, there's three wires; two separate wires with pins and one wire with no pin at all...???

I suspect Kufatec has intentionally changed their wiring convention to make it difficult to copy since all the wires in their new harnesses are grey. As noted in the first image of the harness, the wires are properly color coded.

Comparing the two, and with respect to the schematic with the two brown-white wires pinned to a common pin on *T16d/2*, I'm wondering if they sent you the right harness?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *tttony* - You sir, are correct! This connector is available in both green or black. 

Flat Connector - 6 Pin
4F0937731
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... 4f0937731/

Housing - 6 Pin
4F0937741
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... 4f0937741/


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Very interesting! The two under-seat connectors in your harness are different from the green ones in the previous picture. Are you sure the ones you have will fit the connection box under the seat??


I gonna check soon, does it fit to my seat's connector or not?
Yes, it is only different in color,I hope.

I didnt pulled out the CC yet, but I gonna check it as well soon, which wires are pinned to mine.

But if your pin layout is correct for Connector-C, the pin3 goes to the High pressure part, which is not intended to be the part of the Kufatec cable.

And yes, the official picture is wrong on the internet (maybe on purpose) , I have got the PDF from Kufatec and inserted the relevant part here already. It say, there is 3 cables should be pinned/connected to the CC.Not two!
One is blank, two is pinned.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

wyx said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Can you fill in the blanks and let us know which wires go where? I'm guessing Block E has the terminal and ground (?) but I can't tell which pin positions they're assigned to. Same with both 6-pin connectors; it looks like each has four wires, but can't tell which go where and of course, the three individual wires. A simple schematic of the harness would be helpful.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Can you fill in the blanks and let us know which wires go where? I'm guessing Block E has the terminal and ground (?) but I can't tell which pin positions they're assigned to. Same with both 6-pin connectors; it looks like each has four wires, but can't tell which go where and of course, the three individual wires. A simple schematic of the harness would be helpful.


Sorry, I dont wanna take the loom apart, but looks, the 3 pin connector contains the thick cables (12V from FUSE twice and the Ground) , the colored ones contains the control. Unfortunetaly, on the loom`s connector side only the "einz, zwei, drei, four" is printed in german.

I need only one info yet, is your pinlayout correct for the connector-D or not?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You should double check it against the wiring diagram to be sure. I gave it my best effort, but won't guarantee it's perfect. I haven't done this conversion myself, and not being a TT electrical expert, can only offer so much assistance.

If you're still unsure, take it into a shop as *IPG3.6* suggested that can do these sorts of conversions and have them do it. That way you know it's right and should have a warranty to go with it.

Good luck!


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You should double check it against the wiring diagram to be sure. I gave it my best effort, but won't guarantee it's perfect. I haven't done this conversion myself, and not being a TT electrical expert, can only offer so much assistance.
> 
> If you're still unsure, take it into a shop as *IPG3.6* suggested that can do these sorts of conversions and have them do it. That way you know it's right and should have a warranty to go with it.
> 
> Good luck!


I trust on you.
Also got this from another thread: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=275362
Looks, the pin2 is the desired one, and it should be Earth connection.
Also found the contact with Kufatec support, it was a pain, waiting for their answer.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Great! If you're handy with a camera and want to contribute a DIY to the Forum, this would be a welcome addition.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Yep, why not?

I am a bit afraid of this not to harm anything else in the electronic system, but since I bought the elements, I need to give a try on it.

I have decided to use the internal fuse box - recommended by another guy here, I wanna check today this possibility.
Also a question how to remove the lower dash and the center console to lead the wires properly?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Start with the workshop manuals -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
1.5 Body Interior (D3E80079BA4)*

There's a good post in the Knowledge Base (KB) for how to remove the Center Console which includes a link to a very detailed, step-by-step YouTube video. I believe it's on either the 5th or 6th page (there's only 6 pages in the KB). Between the workshop manuals and KB you should be able to sort out this project easily enough.

Keep in mind there are very few topics on the Mk2 that have not already been covered over the past 13-years or so. So between the WSMs, KB and use of the Search function, you can save yourself a lot of time posting and waiting for answers on some of the more basic topics. 









This might help as it shows removal of the front seats and the location of the under seat sockets -

*FULL INTERIOR STRIP CLEAN & MODIFY | AUDI TT MK2*


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

I have replaced the Climate Control Unit, without any wiring, just checking if it works or not?
Good news! First look: It works! After switching on the engine and after the CC, seems, every function works flawelessly.
I needed to delete the error codes afterwards, only one error remained, this is the heated seat part.
Of course, it is not cabled yet.

The next is the wiring of the seats as well with the Kufatec loom and check the functionality again.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

So far so good!

If you need to remove the carpeting in order to route the harness to the box under the seat, this link may help -

*Remove the Carpeting*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9441105


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanx, but presently I wanna test it out of the carpet.

I have just managed the pinning of the connectors, went great, I have routed the main cables to the internal fuse box.
I have found a panel fixing bolt for the ground, now I am managing the 12V part. The plan is to solder up a normal 25A fuse and put it in to the blank space in the fusebox. (I dont wanna remove the fusebox, this is a bit complicated)
Once it is ready, I will connect the connectors under the seats.
Tomorrow.

Everything is documented by pictures in case of wish to release.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, guys, after a couple of working hours I managed the retrofit seat swap successfully.
My Audi TT MK2 was an S-ine 2014 LHD model, without heated seats.

Steps:

1. Ordered full RED (Audi exclusive type) heated seats (my favorite color, it is rare) from eBay, is was RHD seats (from UK, year 2011 car) 
2. Ordered a Climate Control Unit (last letters: AC) from my country as part, with heated seat buttons (came from a LHD car!, year 2007 3rd)
3. Ordered a Kufatec Audi TT 8j heated seat loom from eBay (brand new)
4. Done all of the assembly/restructure work on my own

Cost:

approximately 800 Euro all together

The facts for the swap:

1. It is possible to change your seats with any year-model (MK2) seats, they are compatible (the Airbag too). Even if it is other hand-drive seats!
a, only the driver-presence light wont be working, the cable and the balance is on different side then.
(if you dont plug this connector in, there is no error in the computer)

2. Kufatec MK2 heated seat loom works, it needs lot of changes:
a, the cables are too short, you need to extend at least one of the seats cabling in case you dont wanna lead it under the carpet! (it requires to take the whole interior part apart,which is not worth)
I led the cable AROUND the center console under the plastic covers, be careful with the handbrake-metal-wire not to get seized)
b, you have to use the internal fuse box to power-up the seats, the loom is too short for the engine bay fuse box!
c, the connector-D pin is wrongly documented in the documentation at some cases , it is PIN2, not PIN3!

3. You can buy older Climate Control unit, independently which year comes from. (after the year - 2007 it should be OK all)
You can swap them easily, they dont need any coding or rewiring for the work. As the pinlayout didnt change,
your older unit also will work, just few smaller problems have. (will comment them later on)

----

First look of working results:

1. You can change the temparature of the seats in 3 level, the 3rd level is hot. (only if your engine is ON, otherwise the heating time is more if you are in "standby" mode!)
It requires 3-6 minutes to get warmed, takes slightly more time)

2. the "old-new" Climate Control unit quits randomly from "Auto" mode (light comes down), but the AC still works! Reason; unknown yet, there are few comments here in the forum to handle...like resoldering, etc. - hints are requested here)

Bests,

Use it at your own risk!!! I can not guarantee the errorless work on your side!


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Next project would be to add a DVB-T tuner to my RNS-E unit, if possible to watch TV.

This is my hardware:
8J0 035 193 D
year: 2014

I have read somewhere, it is not an easy, Possible at all?

Every comment appreciated!


----------



## marcustt (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi really sorry to ask, I am about to wire my heated seats with the Kufatec loom , all seems ok regarding the wiring, the only question I have is regarding the climate control unit, according to Kufatec, 2 wires go to the C plug pins 9 and 10 and the Kufatec instructions say the 3rd wire goes into the D plug pin 3, however members on here say it's pin 2, could some kind person please confirm if it is pin 2 or 3 please as I don't want to damage anything
Thanks in advance


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You can see that *wyx* has confirmed it's wrong "out of the box"



> c, the connector-D pin is wrongly documented in the documentation at some cases , it is PIN2, not PIN3!


----------



## marcustt (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi sorry just read and studied the post and seen this , also I have emailed Kufatec and they are going to amend their instillation guide


----------



## marcustt (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi a couple of issues with the coding of the climate panel, the original control panel without the heated seat switches part number 8J0 820 043 BA had a software coding of 1049620.
The replacement climate control panel with the heated seat switches part number 8J0 820 043 BB has a software coding of 1574148, I just wondered if one of you kind persons could see what your climate control coding was for an 2012 Audi TT 2.0 TDI Quattro with the heated seat option,
Thanking you in advance, and a happy new year to you all


----------



## marcustt (Dec 22, 2020)

all done, wired, coded and working a treat just in time for the snow,


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Just one more comment for the Kufatec support:

This is big sh*t, dont use them at all! 
Not answering questions, mainly if you dont buy the products directly from them! 
And also consider not to buy Kufatec things, my cable was wrongly documented!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

You'd think for such a high price they'd get it right and also provide support.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those who have purchased a cable set, it would be a huge benefit to others if you could post exactly which connections go where and what the correct length of wires should be. A simple wiring diagram should be easy enough to publish. The connectors, pins and wire are all readily available from Amazon or other resellers. A nice little DIY would be appreciated.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> You'd think for such a high price they'd get it right and also provide support.


This is not a cheap loom, and they did a mistake in the documentation, it is the minimum to support me, independently, where did I buy their cable! There was my serial number, they refused the support.


----------



## Georgiebek (10 mo ago)

wyx said:


> Thanx, but presently I wanna test it out of the carpet.
> 
> I have just managed the pinning of the connectors, went great, I have routed the main cables to the internal fuse box.
> I have found a panel fixing bolt for the ground, now I am managing the 12V part. The plan is to solder up a normal 25A fuse and put it in to the blank space in the fusebox. (I dont wanna remove the fusebox, this is a bit complicated)
> ...



Hi, im hoping you can help a girl out  i have done most of my wiring the single wire that goes into Block D pin 3 i can see you said this could possibly be pin 2 so ill be checking i can do this.

As for wiring to the internal fuse box, how do you do it? Its one thing that putting me off finishing the job.


----------

